# Oakley Redfish Tour - Destin Open



## Oakleyfishing

Oakley Redfish Tour - Destin Open
Sat September 7th.

$30,000 grand prize guaranteed. All information at http://www.oakleyredfish.com

First 50 teams will receive a pair of Oakley polarized eyewear and a Wright McGill custom rod. $600 worth of swag for $500 entry fee.

As of today we have 15 teams entered. You'll never see better odds on a $30k boat in your life.

Come join us!


----------



## Brad King

will this be a live fish weigh in?


----------



## airbornebohica

Yes sir it seems to be, with weight deductions for dead fish.


· WEIGH-IN - SPORTSMANSHIP – CONSERVATION AND PENALTIES:

o Sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and redfish conservation are required from every participant.

o Trailering a redfish to weigh-in site during tournament hours may be permissible depending on the event and will be discusses at the Captains Meeting. Any contestant whether trailering or not, shall be required to bring their boat and respective partner with them to the official weigh in site.

o For conservation reasons, all redfish brought to official weigh-in station must be in a weigh-in bag with adequate water. If an angler does not have a weigh bag one will be provided by tournament staff.

o Teams must have a fully operational bilge pump and adequate live well space, properly aerated to maintain a live limit catch by both contestants. For competitions held in Florida, a minimum live well size of 18 gallons is required. The Tournament Director shall have the sole responsibility for determining whether aeration and capacity is acceptable.

o Any artificially weighted or preserved redfish will be disqualified and the contestant will be subject to prosecution under Federal law.

o Any questionable fish will be subject to inspection by a marine biologist or similarly qualified expert.

o It is the team’s responsibility to know the legal limits and redfish slot rules/requirements for the specific body of water they are competing on. Any team failing to adhere to Local, State and Federal laws will be disqualified. 

o Every effort must be made to keep redfish alive. An 8-ounce penalty will be deducted from the weight for one dead redfish presented for weigh-in. A 2 pound penalty will be assessed for 2 dead fish. Any alteration of length or weight of redfish is prohibited and team will be banished from any future tournaments.

o All fish will be measured with a pinched tail. Total length is measured from tip of snout with mouth closed to top of compressed tail. The fish must have a natural tail. Adjust the tail by rotating or by compressing to obtain the maximum length of the fish. The top portion (tips) of the tail must be intact and complete. Line cuts and small sections missing from the center or bottom portion of the tail may be acceptable. Tournament Director will make all decisions regarding total length.

o No mutilated fish will be weighed. "Mutilation" is defined as any damage, which impairs the fish's fighting ability. Old or partially healed wounds may be acceptable provided it does not interfere with the total length of the fish. Tournament Director will make all decisions regarding mutilation.

o In the event of a tie in fish weights, the winner shall be determined by the earliest check in time as recorded by the official check-in point.

o Any team checking in after its announced check-in time will be assessed a one pound penalty for each minute late, up to 15 minutes at which time the team will be disqualified.


----------



## Brad King

Cool thank you.. With the rule change of being able to launch anywhere in the Panhandle and trailering back to Destin by 3 wasn't to sure.. Might be hard to keep fish alive on the HWY..


----------



## Tyler Massey

I have heard a bunch of stuff about rule changes and what not but I have not seen it anywhere in writing.. Can I get a clarification? So trailering is allowed anywhere as long as you stay in Florida? Can a boat travel out of florida state waters?


----------



## Brad King

Tyler Massey said:


> I have heard a bunch of stuff about rule changes and what not but I have not seen it anywhere in writing.. Can I get a clarification? So trailering is allowed anywhere as long as you stay in Florida? Can a boat travel out of florida state waters?


 From what i am getting Tyler is you can trailer anywhere in the Panhandle of Florida to launch but must stay in Florida waters... I will try and find where I read that


----------



## Brad King

Here it is: http://oakleyredfish.com/news/


----------



## Captain DP

*Oakley*

This is the most recent email I have from them. 

"We will be extending the west boundary to Miss/Ala border later this morning based on two previous entry/commitments. No further changes beyond that."

I'm waiting for the live bait change next. :whistling:


----------



## Tyler Massey

Why not open it to anywhere or keep it no trailering at all??? I'm not a big fan of moving boundaries and changing rules this late into it. Sounds like they are playing favorites


----------



## Brad King

Tyler Massey said:


> Why not open it to anywhere or keep it no trailering at all??? I'm not a big fan of moving boundaries and changing rules this late into it. Sounds like they are playing favorites


 They are trying to attract more people.. Only like 15-20 teams entered so far. Big discussion about it on their FB page today


----------



## Oakleyfishing

Tyler Massey said:


> Why not open it to anywhere or keep it no trailering at all??? I'm not a big fan of moving boundaries and changing rules this late into it. Sounds like they are playing favorites


LOL, that's silly, we don't have favorites. We made the adjustments to encourage entries as we were at 15 teams as of Monday. The extension to MS/AL border was added as a clarification based on commitment our TD made. 

We will allow trailering and the boundaries are set. Join us if you can, or not. Up to you. We'll be there regardless and someone's taking the boat home.

Thanks gents.


----------



## Brad King

Registered and ready to go! Who else is in?


----------



## catdad100

Redfish Cup(Redfish Nation) and FLW Redfish Tours all collapsed during the economic downturn leaving only the IFA which generally offers a lot less in prize money so this would be nice. I can see both sides of the argument about the trailering issues but completely understand them trying to attract more boats because if not its likely to be a one shot deal instead of being a success and annual event. I dont even have a boat equipped to fish it this year but plan on it in the next few years so it would be nice to have something like that close to the house.


----------



## tailfisher1979

It doesnt matter if alabama is added because if you fish in alabama you are selling yourself short by 1". So be it. Alabama upper is 26". Florida is 27".


----------



## Flatspro

tailfisher1979 said:


> It doesnt matter if alabama is added because if you fish in alabama you are selling yourself short by 1". So be it. Alabama upper is 26". Florida is 27".


True but you can keep 1 over which means 2 anglers = 2 27" fish.


----------



## seanspots

We are in it! Good luck to all!


----------

